# Ferile pigeon making weird sound all the time



## uda2k2

Hi, I have 2 feral pigeons comming to my balcony and one pigeon making weird sound all the time and the other one sits next to her. Any idea why is she making sound all the time?


----------



## John_D

What do mean by a 'weird sound'?


----------



## uda2k2

John_D said:


> What do mean by a 'weird sound'?


Gur gur... May be cooing?


----------



## John_D

They make a kind of moaning sound when they call or are with their mate, which is maybe what you are hearing.


----------



## uda2k2

John_D said:


> They make a kind of moaning sound when they call or are with their mate, which is maybe what you are hearing.


But all time from morning to evening.


----------



## Rosequartz

It's actually feral pigeons not ferile


----------



## Rosequartz

They make those cooing sounds when they are with their mate.


----------



## Rosequartz

They make those cooing sounds when they are with their mate. To show their affection


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> They make those cooing sounds when they are with their mate. To show their affection


All the time? I have been noticing them for thr last 3 months, but last 1 week she is making that sound all the time? Does it means she is going to lay eggs sooner?


----------



## Rosequartz

Yes. They may start bringing the nesting materials. Is there any specific place they sit all time?


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Yes. They may start bringing the nesting materials. Is there any specific place they sit all time?


I made a box for her, she goes inside the box and makes that sound whole day, her mate sit and wait outside the box. Both of them flew away after the evening. I could see some nesting material inside the box.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rosequartz

Don't disrturb them. If you find the nesting materials, it means they will start building their nest soon for the female to lay her eggs. You can throw some sticks around your balcony which will help them to build their nest
In India there will be a lot of eagles and crows so keep an eye on the nest to prevent any intruders when the birds are gone.


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Don't disrturb them. If you find the nesting materials, it means they will start building their nest soon for the female to lay her eggs. You can throw some sticks around your balcony which will help them to build their nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In India there will be a lot of eagles and crows so keep an eye on the nest to prevent any intruders when the birds are gone.


Thanks. I had thrown some broom sticks and coconut coir. She picked up some of the sticks and keept it inside the box. So male or female who is building the nest and making sound? How long from now she lays the egg. Why they fly away after the evening.


----------



## Rosequartz

Usually the bird making the loud sound is the male and the bird making mild or low sound is the female. They leave at evening cause predators like eagles get a better hunt at the break of dusk. Female builds the nest and the male brings the sticks.


----------



## Rosequartz

Can you give a pic of the box?


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Usually the bird making the loud sound is the male and the bird making mild or low sound is the female. They leave at evening cause predators like eagles get a better hunt at the break of dusk. Female builds the nest and the male brings the sticks.


Oh okay, that means male makes that sound and building the nest inside the box.


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Can you give a pic of the box?


Sure will take pic and post here tomorrow.


----------



## Rosequartz

Female builds the nest and male brings the sticks.


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Female builds the nest and male brings the sticks.


Okay got it. Hope she will lay few eggs in next few days.


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Can you give a pic of the box?


Here is the box.


----------



## uda2k2

uda2k2 said:


> Rosequartz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give a pic of the box?
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rosequartz

The nest looks secure and safe. Just don't be around your balcony when they are sitting there. Or otherwise they won't come. They will check whether the place is suitable for their nest and if they see you around, they will go for good.


----------



## YaSin11

Hi uda2k2,

Nice box. I would suggest to remove the yellow foam, just keep the straw and coconut husks.

With due respect, I would advise you not to meddle too much, otherwise they will leave and nest somewhere else.

Once (if) they lay eggs, please do not touch them and poke around. I understand your enthusiasm and curiosity, but if you want the best for them, please do not interfere too much.

Give them food & water, pull back and observe. Good Luck


----------



## Rosequartz

If they see you around after laying the their eggs, they might abandon it.


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> The nest looks secure and safe. Just don't be around your balcony when they are sitting there. Or otherwise they won't come. They will check whether the place is suitable for their nest and if they see you around, they will go for good.


Thanks, sure will do it.


----------



## uda2k2

YaSin11 said:


> Hi uda2k2,
> 
> Nice box. I would suggest to remove the yellow foam, just keep the straw and coconut husks.
> 
> With due respect, I would advise you not to meddle too much, otherwise they will leave and nest somewhere else.
> 
> Once (if) they lay eggs, please do not touch them and poke around. I understand your enthusiasm and curiosity, but if you want the best for them, please do not interfere too much.
> 
> Give them food & water, pull back and observe. Good Luck


Sure, will do. Any idea how long they usually take to lay eggs? And one more problem.is that therr are pigoens comming for food.and they started fighting.


----------



## Rosequartz

Stop putting food. Otherwise they won't come


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Stop putting food. Otherwise they won't come


Okay sure.


----------



## uda2k2

I could see 2 eggs inside the box, any suggestions to protect the eggs safer please?


----------



## Rosequartz

Wow! That's so sweet. provide shade and keep it away from too much sunlight.


----------



## Rosequartz

What are you going to do if the eggs hatch?


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> Wow! That's so sweet. provide shade and keep it away from too much sunlight.


Yes, they are safe, away from sunlight. But the parents are not eating seeds for the last one week and i don't hear the sound that they were making it for the last 2 weeks. I see only female inside the box and the other one comes only during the day and goes away in the evening. How long does it take to get the small ones?


----------



## uda2k2

Rosequartz said:


> What are you going to do if the eggs hatch?


am not going to do anything, let them enjoy the hospitality and fly away as free birds.


----------

